# Experiment - Mineral Oiled Eggs



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

So I've read on here and other sites about extending the shelf life of eggs by coating the egg with mineral oil. I've been doing this for about 2 months now. I coated the eggs thoroughly with mineral oil and have been storing unrefrigerated in a darkened closet for 2 months now.

So today I decided to test some out and see if it truly works like I have read. My first batch was oiled 9/21 making them 2 months old as of yesterday. My first observation was that there is absolutely no odor from the whole uncracked egg. I crack open the first egg, braced for the smell of rotten egg but again, absolutely no foul odor. The egg smells perfectly fine.

I decide to fry it up. I notice that the white seems to separate from the yolk quite a bit unlike a typical fresh fried egg. Made it difficult for flipping the egg but all in all no big deal. You can see what I mean in the 3rd pic.

The scary part, the taste test. I really don't want to end up in the ER with salmonella poisoning. All I can say is it tastes exactly like a fresh fried egg. No odor, no weird taste. Really hope I don't get sick lol.

I now have a pot boiling on the stove to see how they do hardboiled and how easily the shell peels off.

If I don't get sick then this has really extended my families food stores. I have over 30 more dozen eggs in the pantry right now.


----------



## A J (Oct 16, 2014)

I guess if you stop posting, we'll know your DEAD! 

Good Luck,
AJ


----------



## sparkyprep (Jul 5, 2013)

I never heard of this. Sounds cool. Be careful


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Gee thanks AJ I wasn't worried enough 
A couple members on here have my number so maybe if I stop posting somebody needs to call and check on me.

Sparky this was one of the original threads I read on here about it http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...il-over-eggs-keep-them-fresh-9-12-months.html


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Gee thanks AJ I wasn't worried enough
> A couple members on here have my number so maybe if I stop posting somebody needs to call and check on me.
> 
> Sparky this was one of the original threads I read on here about it http://www.prepperforums.net/forum/...il-over-eggs-keep-them-fresh-9-12-months.html


You'll be fine.The mineral oil replaces the washed off natural oils and will preserve the egg for months without refrigeration.

A female member on another forum who taught me about mineral oil just recently ate 10 month old eggs and they were fine.

Many Amish,around here, do the same by simply just not washing (eww) the natural coating of the egg off.Can be stored at room temp and will not incubate or spoil for quite some time.

But for safety,always follow your nose.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Just a note to add the hard boiled eggs turned out great as well. Peeled beautifully. Much easier than fresh eggs. Look, smell and taste fine. Now I am going to make some homemade potato salad, macaroni salad and deviled eggs with them!


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

Mrs Inor tried that with some eggs a year or so ago. It must have worked because the eggs are all gone now and neither one of us had a particularly nasty outbreak of food poisoning in the last year.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

Sharkbait said:


> You'll be fine.The mineral oil replaces the washed off natural oils and will preserve the egg for months without refrigeration.
> 
> A female member on another forum who taught me about mineral oil just recently ate 10 month old eggs and they were fine.


Like I said, I had read a lot about it but there's a big difference between reading something and knowing it _should_ work and actually _eating_ something that's been sitting on a shelf unrefrigerated for months. I was a little nervous.


----------



## thepeartree (Aug 25, 2014)

Wonder how long they would go, refrigerated?


----------



## OC40 (Sep 16, 2014)

Felt that way the 1st time I was eating smoked deer meat from a season ago.... thought a trip the ER was going to happen but it never did.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

thepeartree said:


> Wonder how long they would go, refrigerated?


Shoot who has that kind of room?!


----------



## Sharkbait (Feb 9, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Like I said, I had read a lot about it but there's a big difference between reading something and knowing it _should_ work and actually _eating_ something that's been sitting on a shelf unrefrigerated for months. I was a little nervous.


Ohh,I agree,the first time I tried it,and this was even after I read up on it,talked to the Amish,even seen a woman in one of the first seasons of Doomsday Preppers doing it,I was still very nervous.I thought we would be the exception and end up with food poisoning or something,lol.

But since then,we now keep a basket of eggs as a centerpiece on our kitchen table.


----------



## bigdogbuc (Mar 23, 2012)

The fresher the egg, the harder it is to peel. I always wondered why it seemed like some batches of eggs were easy to peel, others acted like the shell was super glued to the egg...I learned it all had to do with the freshness of the egg! So buy your Easter eggs about two weeks before Easter or spend all day peeling them...


----------



## 7515 (Aug 31, 2014)

Thanks Kahlan. Great post


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Are you using store bought eggs?
I was told you had to use farm fresh eggs (unwashed) for this to work long term.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

One sure way (of many I assure you) to piss Mrs Slippy off is for me to take some boiled eggs that she is peeling, put them in a small pot with a touch of water at the bottom. Place the lid on the pot and vigorously shake the pot for a minute. Take off the lid and walah, the eggs are peeled. For some reason that hacks her off compared to the more conventional method of individually peeling each egg. I think she gets mad because she knows that I am smarter than she is in spite of many years of heavy drinking.


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

Safety Number One Priority


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Are you using store bought eggs?
> I was told you had to use farm fresh eggs (unwashed) for this to work long term.


I am using fresh eggs gathered daily. Good point, I forgot to mention that.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

With a cold cellar or basement the mineral oil coated eggs will store for months.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> With a cold cellar or basement the mineral oil coated eggs will store for months.


I have neither a cellar nor basement. A root cellar is on my immediate wish list but doubt it happens anytime soon. So I'm storing mine in a dark closet covered with black out curtains. The closet is about the coldest "room" in the house. But it's been well past 24 hours and I didn't get sick so the closet seems to be working for me.


----------



## keith9365 (Apr 23, 2014)

With my luck I would be the one guy who got a nuclear explosive torn up stomach from eating it.


----------



## Arklatex (May 24, 2014)

GTGallop said:


> Safety Number One Priority


Very cool. I've heard of this before but never seen it demonstrated. Thanks.


----------



## BagLady (Feb 3, 2014)

Kahlan, Couldnt you dig a hole in your yard large enough for a churn/crock, and put your eggs in there?


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Good article on storing eggs-



> Egg Preserving Test Conclusions
> 
> At the end of seven months (all of our experiment that was finished and processed at the time this issue went to press), then, we had drawn these conclusions about our egg preservation experiment:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

BagLady said:


> Kahlan, Couldnt you dig a hole in your yard large enough for a churn/crock, and put your eggs in there?


Yep BL, that is on my to do list. It's going to have to be a pretty big hole though. I'm looking into some other preservation methods as well that I've been reading about.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Good article on storing eggs-


Thanks Hawgrider. Good article. I may try some of those tips out. I kinda like experimenting around myself and trying to learn and test as well.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kahlan said:


> Thanks Hawgrider. Good article. I may try some of those tips out. I kinda like experimenting around myself and trying to learn and test as well.


Your welcome. Don't forget mother nature put the best preservative on the egg when its laid. Unwashed farm /backyard eggs will stay fresh a long time even at room temp. Don't wash them until its time to drop them in a pan.


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Your welcome. Don't forget mother nature put the best preservative on the egg when its laid. Unwashed farm /backyard eggs will stay fresh a long time even at room temp. Don't wash them until its time to drop them in a pan.


Yep I never wash my eggs when I gather them.


----------



## HuntingHawk (Dec 16, 2012)

Kahlan said:


> Yep I never wash my eggs when I gather them.


That's because you are too lazy to wash them. :lol:


----------



## Kahlan (Sep 16, 2014)

HuntingHawk said:


> That's because you are too lazy to wash them. :lol:


Ouch!

And from you Hawk?! Of all people....


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

for a serious SHTF .... I plan on acquiring 50-100 dozen eggs from a local rural egg ranch - a current established buying relationship - eggs rite from the chicken unwashed - possibly a few hens to establish a home coop ...

have gallons of sodium silicate in storage to make water glass solution .... I use pop coolers as hard case/padded storage for my delicate & critical preps - the coolers will be my modern version of earthenware crocks of the old homestead fashion .... my basement is a cold cellar and perfect temp for long term food storage ....

I plan on keeping the eggs in cartons or repacking the eggs if necessary (extra poly foam cartons in storage) .... eggs stored in water glass need to be flipped monthly to keep the egg white from attaching to the shell .... the carton storage method allows for eazy monthly flipping ....

I've seen reports of successful egg storage upwards of 9 months using this method .....


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

keith9365 said:


> With my luck I would be the one guy who got a nuclear explosive torn up stomach from eating it.


I lived in the woods for over a decade and ate food that was older than it should have been or a possible risk. If in doubt, eat an antibacterial food with it or after. Lighter food poisoning can be stopped before it starts. Botulism is so obvious but salmo is not.


----------



## Spice (Dec 21, 2014)

Antibacterial foods, even if they work, are not universal protection. Some species of bacteria produce toxins that persist even after the bacteria are killed.


----------



## oddapple (Dec 9, 2013)

Spice said:


> Antibacterial foods, even if they work, are not universal protection. Some species of bacteria produce toxins that persist even after the bacteria are killed.


I know that was meant to sound authoritative but in the case of those toxins, no medicine fixes that just washes it better out of the blood. (Duh?)


----------

